# Carrying Larger Guns??



## RugerShooter (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey fellas,

I'm new to the forum, and I was hoping to get some experienced input on something. I have typically carried a small frame revolver in a pocket holster, but I'd like to start carrying some of my larger automatics. I definitely would like to carry my XD40SC, and maybe some full sized autos in the future. I have absolutely no experience with an IWB holster, and I was curious whether there is a significant difference in concealability between IWB and a "high and tight" type of OWB holster.

It seems as though IWB would be really uncomfortable, so if concealability was fairly similar, I'd probably go OWB. Also, I see all the holster companies really pushing the idea of purchasing a gun belt if you're going to carry on a daily basis. Are these belts really worth investing an extra $75??? Just trying to get some ideas for the future, any help from your past experience would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome from the swamp Mr RS. A good gun belt is worth it's weight in gold if you are going to carry everyday. So far as IWB holsters go I don't care for them but I live in Florida and we sweat a lot down here. Some think they are the greatest thing since peanut butter. I like a belt holster myself and I like it to be high and tight. I wear short sleeve shirts year around untucked and nobody has said a word about my gun. It's all a matter of what you like the best. Good luck.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The belt is the foundation for carry, so yes a good belt is very important. IWB or OWB will be what is most comfortable for you and how you dress to conceal. Expect to have a box full of holsters that just didn't quite work. Good luck, enjoy the search.


----------



## audiologic (Nov 27, 2007)

I carry a Glock 26 IWB and I'm pretty small framed. 5'8" 130lbs. I can hide it just fine, and the XDSC is roughly the same size as the 26, so I think you'll be fine. As far as belts go, I wear the same belt every day. It's about 1.75" wide and it was $30 at the mall. It holds it up just fine. So I think you should be okay. 

I'm looking into getting an XDSC, and I've had difficulties locating a IWB holster that fits well, other than the CTAC. We all want more options. Just keep the eyes pealed I guess.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

1. Belts help a whole lot. Google the Beltman and order one of his if you want a good belt from the start. I've been wearing one of his for five years and don't have a gun yet that could chew it up. It is worth the money and I would spend it again.

2. IWB for a larger gun isn't only uncomfy, it is painful. It is fine if you don't plan to ever sit down. OWB is your best bet. I only carry my larger framed guns in the winter under a sweater or jacket. Usually in either a pancake hip holster or shoulder holster. I go back to the smaller one in the summer. I have an IWB holster for my Sig P226 but I only used it once. Unless you wear real baggy clothing, it isn't easy to hide.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Gun belt good! I carry a Glock 23 OWB in a Blackhawk Serpa. Love it!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Get a good, sturdy belt designed for carrying a gun. You won't regret it. You _will_ regret trying to carry a full-sized gun on a flimsy belt.

I have absolutely no comfort issues carrying a 1911 or a Glock IWB, and my civilian job keeps me seated for many hours at a time, plus I have an almost hour-long commute. If you have big love handles, IWB will probably hurt. If you're in reasonably good shape, it's often no problem at all. The real key, though, is to buy your belt and pants 2" larger than normal. This will give you the extra room needed to comfortably holster a larger gun IWB.

If you aren't willing to change your wardrobe to accommodate the pistol, you are much better off with an OWB. OWB is not as concealable, however, and doesn't allow nearly as much latitude in concealing garments.


----------



## RugerShooter (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions....I feel like it will probably be a little bit of trial and error, and maybe finding out what DONT work for me before I find what actually does, LOL. 
At least I have some ideas to start on now, so I appreciate the experienced input.


----------



## Lucky7 (Nov 7, 2007)

Audiologic I have an XD40SC that I carry in an IWB DeSantis holster designed for the Glock. It fits perfect.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

One does not need to spend $75 on a belt. There are some good leather gunbelts for much less. One website (out of many) is reddiamononline.com.

There are also some nylon belts that work quite well. Check out the Wilderness Tactical Instructor belt at http://store.thewilderness.com/index.php?cPath=43&osCsid=3e8ebd0baf4a782d3a7b2944e8a25efe. I have one of these, and it serves the purpose quite well.

PhilR.


----------



## audiologic (Nov 27, 2007)

Lucky7, funny that you say that... I was looking at thier site earlier. Found this, think this is the winner. Ideal for me too. I'm small framed and always have problems trying to hide mine.

www.desantisholster.com/n91.html


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

PhilR. said:


> One does not need to spend $75 on a belt. There are some good leather gunbelts for much less. One website (out of many) is reddiamononline.com.
> 
> There are also some nylon belts that work quite well. Check out the Wilderness Tactical Instructor belt at http://store.thewilderness.com/index.php?cPath=43&osCsid=3e8ebd0baf4a782d3a7b2944e8a25efe. I have one of these, and it serves the purpose quite well.
> 
> PhilR.


I have the Wilderness 5 stitch. Love it!


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

If you live in a CONCEAL carry state everyone needs both IWB and OWB and a good belt, and a fortune does not need to be spent on any one of them. My daily belt is one I bought at Cheaper than Dirt for $20 about three years ago and has held up great. As far as the holster goes you can spend as much or as little as you want. Some are a little more comfortable than others, and there are slight differences that make one a slightly better for one person over another but by and large most holsters of decent quality tend to work pretty well. It all really boils down to personal prefrance.​


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

From my experiences, and pile of holsters, my suggestion would be buy the cheapest holsters you can find and explore all the different methods of carry, and after you find out what method is best for you, then get the best carry rig you can find.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I find the extra tightness added by a gun IWB helps hold my britches up.

:smt023

WM


----------

